# NVIDIA's working on a new GTX 560 Ti w/ 448 CUDA Cores



## Skyh3ck (Oct 25, 2011)

NVIDIA's working on a new GTX 560 Ti w/ 448 CUDA Cores


NVIDIA's working on a new GTX 560 Ti w/ 448 CUDA Cores :: TweakTown Mobile


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 25, 2011)

a GTX470!
(with less heat and power consumption?)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 25, 2011)

GF110 based 560 Ti with 352 cores already exists in OEM version. They will probably just enable extra cores while keeping the same clocks as the OEM version which will be significantly lower than the current 560 Ti.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 25, 2011)

The main compeition is 6950.... What nvidia do when 7xxx series will come and give serious compition to Nvidia...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 25, 2011)

^i too dont see a reason for this launch when already November is just here. a month or two more and we will have 7 series.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Good news is that TSMC has started mass production of 28nm wafers. So we can still get a paper launch of HD7000 in December. May be the mid-range parts first, just like HD6000.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a stop-gap measure from NVIDIA to be competitive till the next generation launches in February or March 2012.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2011)

*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/24980-zotac-gtx-560-ti-448-poses-for-the-camera

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2011/November/Zotac560ti448.jpg


----------



## RahulB (Nov 25, 2011)

A new 5 series graphic card with AMD 7 Series around the corner, that's pointless...

CUDA is a joke for consumers... nVidia does make a lot of noise about CUDA but how many people are learning CUDA....

On Consumer level there is no application that takes advantage of CUDA ( or Stream as a matter of fact ), all we have are couple of Video encoders which incidentally are lame, bad on quality... nothing compared to x264 ( CPU solution )...

Hope the situation improves..., still CUDA is here to stay, on professional level CUDA is used a lot...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ Its a gaming card and buyers won't buy it for CUDA. This one is limited edition and is meant to clear stock of bad gf110 chips. Nvidia is fully aware of 7 series and will launch kepler in 1st quarter 2012 as a counterattack.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

@RahulB: Play Just Cause 2.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think CUDA is just limited to some Video encoders. Currently software like Adobe Photoshop, Premier, 3D Studio Max all support CUDA and they get some performance boost even with the Gaming cards. So for gaming cards, CUDA is a nice add on. I have personal experience with Adobe Premier and talking from my experience. Obviously they don't perform in the level of a workstation card but still a good add on.

Regarding the new launch, I think they have some faulty GTX 570 with some shaders disabled during the fabrication process. So they are clearing those stocks with a rebranding; GTX 560 Ti 448 Edition. Nvidia is using this re-branding for a long time: Remember 9600 GSO 192Bit was actually a re-branded 8800GS.


----------



## RahulB (Nov 26, 2011)

Like I said professional side CUDA is good, a lot of VFX house like ILM, WETA use CUDA for simulations.. you use it in case of Adobe Premiere.... I use it in case of Autodesk Maya... Huge Professional Applications...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2011)

*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/24996-asus-engtx-560-ti-448-pictured
*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2011/November/Asus560ti448c.jpg

TODAY IS THE DAY OF LAUNCH.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

And the 1st review is out:-

EVGA GeForce GTX560Ti FTW 448-Core


A bit callous as it doesn't compare it with 560Ti and 6950 cards. But performance was closer to 570 at an MSRP of $289. Would like to see how it performs against 560Ti Hawk though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2011)

thats too good. 289$ for 65mhz oced EVGA 560ti FTW and gives almost same performance of GTX570 (just 2-5 fps short). 
(both GTX570 and 560 ti 448 run at 732mhz at stock)
i think it will be good alternate to 300$+ 570s which use reference PCBs with VRM issues. 

but no other reviews. a comparison with 6950 would have been nice.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Another one:-

MSI N560GTX-448 Twin Frozr III Power Edition Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ weird review. Can't understand the graphs and the must have games for benchmarking aren't there.

By the time it reaches India, we'd have next gen series. I guess.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

I think this is a much better review with newer games tested:-

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Review


A picture says a thousand words:-

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-560-448/GTX-560-448-60.jpg


However, the price difference with most stock 6950 is just about same. So ultimately it evens out IMO.


Anandtech Review: *www.anandtech.com/show/5153/nvidias-geforce-gtx-560-ti-w448-cores-gtx570-on-a-budget/1


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

Power consumption is off.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

That's not a strong point of nVIDIA.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2011)

HARDWARE CANUCKS(MSI TF3, EVGA CLASSIFIED, GIGABYTE)NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Roundup (EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI)
TOMS HARDWARENvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Review: GF110 On A Diet : GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Specifications

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/J/316819/original/Avg.png

toms have a good and simple conclusion - 


Spoiler



A quick average of frame rates at 1080p sheds a little more light on how these cards match up in our benchmark suite. Bear in mind that we're excluding the new Batman game due to its show-stopping DirectX 11 bug.

Despite significantly different frame rates observable on a game by game basis, the field averages out in a way that puts each card pretty close to the others. Let's focus on Nvidia's GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core, though.

The new card’s performance is about 12% higher than the standard GeForce GTX 560 Ti in our tests. Again, that figure will rise and fall depending on the game you're playing, the resolution you use, and the settings you choose. The point is that there's a quantifiable difference, and the case can be made for spending an extra $55 over the vanilla GTX 560 Ti for this 448-core version.

The problem is that AMD's Radeon HD 6950 1 GB is almost as fast, but it costs $45 less. If you're satisfied with its stock performance and planning to play at 1920x1080, there’s little reason to opt for more than a Radeon HD 6950 1 GB. It has the best price/performance ratio, matching the 2 GB version's performance and nipping at Nvidia's new GTX 560 Ti 448 Core.


But overclocking enthusiasts may see the competitive landscape a little differently. The $265 Radeon HD 6950 2 GB doesn't look like much of a contender compared to the cheaper 1 GB card. However, it gives you the chance to match the $350 Radeon HD 6970, if you're able to unlock its disabled GPU resources through a BIOS modification. Until now, there wasn’t a sub-$300 GeForce in Nvidia's line-up able to facilitate that same level of performance.

Our tests indicate that Nvidia's GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core introduces the potential for big gains via tweaking. As we saw from our overclocking tests, this board can sail past a pricier GeForce GTX 570 at its stock settings. The idea that AMD's Radeon HD 6950 might be unlocked is great, but it doesn't have as much overclocking headroom.

We're happy to see a sub-$300 option catering to enthusiasts with a penchant for Nvidia's product line. The GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core doesn't detract from the allure of AMD's Radeon HD 6950 2 GB, if you're willing to chance a firmware flash. But with that said, competition is a good thing in this space. More than anything, it's too bad that the GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core is being introduced with the expectation that it'll disappear soon. After all, it shows promise at its stock settings, while serving up value in its overclocking headroom. We're sure there will be power users happy to snatch up these GF110-based boards while they last.



but this cards oc potential is just too good.

and suppose if this was the original 560ti. we would be getting 6950 even cheaper than current and a 6970 1gb


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 29, 2011)

its pretty good imo... but it all comes down to price...if its less than 1k off the 6950, ill take it...


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

It won't, in all probability. Moreover, there's the 1gb version of 6950 which is competent enough at 1080p to put it mildly, and much cheaper.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice launch by nvidia. But sad thing is this is a limited edition card, only for western markets for a two month period. 

This is what the 560ti should have been like at launch.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2011)

This should have been the original 560-ti. Performance is terrific at its price. How much will be indian price? 16-17k would be best for this.

A very good buy for nvidia fans and performance doesn't disappoint at all even at stock. Battlefield 3 performance at ultra settings is even surpassing a 6970 at fullhd.
Too bad its limited edition only.

A GS600 will easily handle this beast.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't be very sure about this card:-

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI 448 Core Video Card Review - GeForce GTX 560 Ti with 448 Cores - Legit Reviews

Here's a MSI 560Ti 448 TFIII goes head on with MSI 6950 TFIII 1gb. Performance is more or less close. Now the 2gb 6950 TFIII is priced at $269 at Amazon. 1gb one should be at least $20 cheaper. At $289, the 560Ti 448 is in danger of looking a bit over-expensive as the gameplay experience in all these 3 cards would be more or less equal. Indian pricing for newer card will be on the higher side in all probability.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice launch.

Don't go by the price tag, the HD6950 will be cheaper for you in the long run.

How?

Power Consumption, that's how.

Nonetheless, a great product!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the guru3d review links:-

GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 core review

MSI OC Power
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 core OC Power review

This product is as I stated earlier, a GTX 570 with one Shader cluster disabled. If it is available around $ 250 then it is a great buy because @ $289, the stated price of this card, currenly you can pick up a GTX 570 ith rebate.


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

AMD responded, or rather their board partner:-

AMD HD 6900 series gets a price cut


----------

